# Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?



## Aspireonline (7. Mai 2012)

*Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Hallo pcgh Community

So nun zu meinem Problem.

Verbaut ist ein Intel Core i7 3930K auf einem Rampage IV Extreme. Gekühlt wird die CPU von einer Wakü.
Die Wasserkühlung besteht aus: Aquastream XT, Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm, Alphacool HF14 Yellowstone, Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2.
Lüfter die auf dem Radiator sitzen sind Noctua.

Es sind im Gehäuse einen 230mm Frontlüfter(saugen), einen 120mm Bodenlüfter(saugen), 140mm Hecklüfter(blasen). 

Ich hab im idle ca. 40°C und unter last 65°C gemessen mit RealTemp und HWMonitor.

Die restlichen Temperaturen liegen im Gehäuse um die 30-35°C und PCH bei ca.38°C.

Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage sind die Temperaturen nicht zu hoch?
Eigentlich hatte ich mir von der Wakü mehr erhofft oder mach ich was falsch?

Vielleicht hat von euch noch jemand ein paar Tipp´s wie ich die Temperaturen weiter nach unten bringe!


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ich habe mangels Erfahrung mit Waküs keinen genauen Bezug dazu wie leistungsfähig deine Komponenten da sein müssten - aber einen 3930K unübertaktet (davon gehe ich aus) auf unter 65°C zu halten schafft ein Luftkühler für 25€ auch. Von daher ist entweder die Dimensionierung der Wakü zu klein (wie gesagt das weiß ich nicht) oder es läuft was gewaltig schief...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Bei einem Sechskerner und einem TDP von 130W ist das nicht unrealistisch.
Hast du Übertaktet ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Bei einem Sechskerner und einem TDP von 130W ist das nicht unrealistisch.
> Hast du Übertaktet ?


 
Naja... 130W schaufelt dir ein True Spirit Kühler für 25€ aber auch bei etwa 60°C weg (3930K@stock Prime95, Lüfter 1200UPM).
Deswegen kommt mir die Wakü nicht ganz koscher vor, ich hätte da eher 45-50°C unter Last erwartet als 65°C.
Ein Kollege von mir hat nen i7 930 unter seiner Wakü und das Ding wird trotz ebenfalls 130W nicht heißer als 50°C...


----------



## mmayr (7. Mai 2012)

Wassertemperatur im Idle und unter Last?
Definiere mal deine Auslastung!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

WaKü'ler wollen es auch leise haben, darum werden die Lüfter auch nicht wie üblich bei den Luftkühler auf hochturen laufen.


> ich hätte da eher 45-50°C unter Last erwartet


Da sieht man mal wieder was manche für Traumvorstellungen einer WaKü haben was sie leisten sollte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder was manche für Traumvorstellungen einer WaKü haben was sie leisten .


 
Die Traumvorstellungen rühren halt von meinem Arbeitskollegen der genau diese Temperaturen bei seiner Wakü erreicht.
Man muss aber dazu sagen dass er auch ne fette Pumpe benutzt und nen 3er Radi der nicht grade ultimativ leise ist... also das ist schon ne Wakü die stark auf performance und weniger auf silent getrimmt ist.


----------



## mmayr (7. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:
			
		

> WaKü'ler wollen es auch leise haben, darum werden die Lüfter auch nicht wie üblich bei den Luftkühler auf hochturen laufen.
> 
> Da sieht man mal wieder was manche für Traumvorstellungen einer WaKü haben was sie leisten sollte.



Meine Meinung!

Die Temperatursensoren sind NICHT geeignet, absolute Temperaturen auszugeben! Abweichungen von 10K zur tatsächlichen Temperatur sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme!

Somit ist es egal, ob da jetzt 55 oder 65 Grad steht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Messungenauigkeit sagt nichts über absolute Werte aus 

Selnbst wenn die Sensoren +/- 20K danebenliegen können ist die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass eine CPU mit 65°C Sensorwert näher an 65°C als an 55°C liegt sehr groß.

Nebenbei sind 10K stark übertrieben als Messungenauigkeit. +/- 5% sollten da schon drin sein.

Du hat schon Recht dass es grade in dem Bereich müßig ist um 10K zu streiten - aber die komplette Sensorik ad absurdum zu führen ist ganz sicher der falsche Weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Es gibt sehr viele Hinweise für 10 K (und mehr). 5 "%" macht ohnehin keinen Sinn (wieso sollten es Prozent sein? Und Prozent von was?) und -5 K wurden zum Teil schon zwischen Sensorwerten und Kühlwasser erreicht, zwischen denen aber definitiv ein positiver Temperaturgradient herrschen muss...

Davon abgesehen diskutiert ihr hier bislang über kleine Temperaturunterschiede, ohne überhaupt die Umgebungstemperatur, die Lüfterstärke oder auch nur die Auslastung zu kennen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Stimmt - wir warten alle wild im Nichts rumdiskutierend auf weitere Infos des TEs 

Davon, dass es so viel sein soll hatte ich nie was gehört bisher. Alles was ich irgendwie gesehen/gemessen/herleiten konnte hat eigentlich immer einigermaßen gut gestimmt (also Wassertemperaturfühler oder mit IR-Thermometern versucht zu messen usw). Auf 10K Unterschied hatte ich da noch nie geschlossen.


----------



## Aspireonline (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Nein ich hab nicht Übertaktet.

Wenn ich Prime ca. 1 Stunde laufen lasse bleibt er bei 65°C.
Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht messen.

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist das die CPU im idle nicht runter taktet sie läuft konstant bei 3800mhz.
Das könnte doch auf die hohen Temperaturen im Idle passen?

Die Lüfter die auf dem Radiator sitzen lass ich vom Mainboard regeln laufen je nach temp von 600-1000u/min.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

@TE

Wenn Zimmertemp. normal sind (um 21grad), sind 40grad ganz schön viel... dein Kühler wird nicht der Beste sein, und mit einer 240ger ereichst du auch nicht grad viel .
Aber um dir helfen zu können--> Deine Zimmertemp | Wassertemp | welche Paste



Aspireonline schrieb:


> Nein ich hab nicht Übertaktet.
> 
> Wenn ich Prime ca. 1 Stunde laufen lasse bleibt er bei 65°C.
> Wassertemperatur kann ich leider nicht messen.
> ...



Es ist egal ob du 3,8ghz oder 1,6ghz hast, wenn der CPU rumidled dann idled er rum (kostet vieleicht 1grad mehr), dein CPU kühler wird nicht der beste sein + den schwachen 240ger ... ist es so wie es ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



> Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist das die CPU im idle nicht runter taktet sie läuft konstant bei 3800mhz.


Setze bei Systemsteuerung/Energieoptionen auf Ausbalanciert
Das sollte den Takt verringern wenn die CPU nicht oder nur wenig beansprucht wird (nötigen BIOS/UEFI Einstellungen vorausgesetzt)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

@TE

Sorry, sehe ich ja jetzt erst  *AQUASTREAM* (das sind doch diese fertigWaKü´s)... den mißt kannst du voll vergessen  selber schuld digger ...

Mit einer richtigen WaKü (so wie meine) hättest du 29grad idle , und höchstens 45grad unter last (das sind halt die kleinen unterschiede)

Wenn du kannst schick den kram Retur, für diese 300€ bauen dir unsere WaKü fetischisten was 10mal besseres zusammen ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Es ist egal ob du 3,8ghz oder 1,6ghz hast, wenn der CPU rumidled dann idled er rum (kostet vieleicht 1grad mehr)


 
Beim Takt her ja aber wenn er nicht runtertaktet senkt er ja auch die Spannung nicht und das macht schon was aus.
Evtl. mal nachsehen ob die Energiesparfunktionen (EIST, C1E, C6 usw.) im BIOS aktiviert sind und in den Energieoptionen (Systemsteuerung) das Profil "Ausgewogen" aktiv ist ("Maximale Leistung" deaktiviert das runtertakten im Idle).

Das könnte deine Idle Temp etwas senken. Die Maximaltemperatur scheint ja aufgrund der wie man liest "günstigen" Wakü so normal zu sein.


----------



## Aspireonline (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ok jetzt das wäre gelöst taktet wieder runter 1200mhz Temperaturen sind um 2-3°C gefallen.

Zimmertemperatur beträgt 20-21°C.

Laut Test´s ist der CPU Kühler gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Ich bekomme leider keinen größeren Radi rein ich könnte nur einen 140er zusätzlich einbauen aber ob das viel wert hat?


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Mai 2012)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> @TE
> 
> Sorry, sehe ich ja jetzt erst   AQUASTREAM (das sind doch diese fertigWaKü´s)... den mißt kannst du voll vergessen  selber schuld digger




Naja eine Aquastream deutet nicht unbedingt auf eine Fertig-Wakü hin.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aspireonline schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider keinen größeren Radi rein ich könnte nur einen 140er zusätzlich einbauen aber ob das viel wert hat?


 
Kommt drauf an ob das "Problem" eher eine sehr hohe Wassertemperatur ist oder ob der Kühlblock auf der CPU die Wärme schlecht aufnimmt. Wenn dein Wasser sehr warm wird und deswegen die Kühlleistung "schlecht" ist würde ein zusätzlicher Radi sicher viel bringen, wenns nur am Kühlblock liegt (also CPU sehr warm aber Wasser trotzdem relativ kühl) bringt ein zusätzlicher Radi nichts.


----------



## Aspireonline (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Aquastream ist ja nur die Pumpe, eine Set war das nicht.

Wärmeleitpaste ist die Arctic MX-2.


----------



## Aspireonline (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Die Temperatur ist noch ein wenig gefallen.
In der Aquasuite wird eine Wassertemperatur von 22,4°C angegeben keine Ahnung ob das glaubhaft ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Naja... nur 1°C über Raumtemperatur erscheint mir arg wenig... es sei denn du hast 10 Liter Wasser im Kreislauf


----------



## Aspireonline (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ich werde mal den CPU Kühler abbauen Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.

Hätte da zwei zur Auswahl: Arctic silver 5 und arctic mx-2

Was wäre denn ein guter CPU Kühler?


----------



## mmayr (7. Mai 2012)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> @TE
> 
> Sorry, sehe ich ja jetzt erst   AQUASTREAM (das sind doch diese fertigWaKü´s)... den mißt kannst du voll vergessen  selber schuld digger ...
> 
> ...



Wenn man von nichts eine Ahnung hat....... Lol


----------



## addicTix (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Also ich weiß nicht ob du es schon überprüft hast, aber hat sich auf dem Radiator/Lüfter der das Wasser kühlt vielleicht Staub abgesetzt ? 
Das war jedenfalls bei mir der Fall, auf meinem Radiator hat sich eine nicht wirklich dünne ( es war sau viel ) Staubschicht abgesetzt... 
Diese kurzer Hand entfernt mit dem Staubsauger und siehe da, die Temps gingen von 50°C im idle auf ca. 30°C runter und bei Belastung wird er jetzt nur noch ungefähr 48°C... Mit Staub wurde er unter Belastung ca. 60°C +/- warm...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



mmayr schrieb:


> Wenn man von nichts eine Ahnung hat....... Lol



Woher willst du Schlaumeier wissen von was ich Ahnung habe ? Hauptsache rummtrollen wa ...

@TE

wenn du einen guten Kühler hast, sind 40grad idle absolut "Mangelhaft", wird dann der 240ger sein...


----------



## PornoStyle (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Also ich hab nen I7 980X und Im IDLE sehen die temps so aus 

im Schnitt bei Core temp hab ich 28-29°

Und unter PRime hab ich  im schnitt ca 45°

Jedoch kühle ich grakka auch dazu und hab aber nen MORA zimmertemp 21°

Staub ist ein Grosser KILLER! hatte das problem auch jedoch bin ich irgendwie nicht auf die idee gekommen das es staub in den radis angesammelt hat hate dan auch gute 40° im IDLE


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auf 10K Unterschied hatte ich da noch nie geschlossen.


 Mein i5 750 hat aktuell 3K weniger als das Wasser, obwohl die Lastwerte meist realistisch bis etwas hoch erscheinen...
10K kommen also m.M.n. recht gut hin.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Woher willst du Schlaumeier wissen von was ich Ahnung habe ? Hauptsache rummtrollen wa ...


Es war zwar nicht gerade sachlich formuliert, aber dein Beitrag war wirklich komplett falsch. 

@ TE:
Mess mal die Wassertemp unter Last (zur Not mit einem Fieberthermometer).
Etwas besser wär z.B. ein Kryos, aber für max. 1-2K rechnet er sich nicht.


----------



## mmayr (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Woher willst du Schlaumeier wissen von was ich Ahnung habe ? Hauptsache rummtrollen wa ...
> 
> ...


 
Ok, meine Forumlierung war nicht nett, dafür sorry!

Mit Aquastream war eher die Pumpe gemeint!

Ich versuchs nocheinmal:
Es ist absolut egal, was die internen CPU Sensoren sagen. Ich habe mich selber viel damit beschäftigt, da ich trotz potenter WAKÜ immer weit höhrere Temperaturen hatte, als andere User. Auch der Austausch der Kühlkörper brachte keinen merkbaren Unterschied! Rewievs von Wasswerkühlern bestätigen fast immer, das die Differenz zwischen Wasser und CPU-Core-Durchschnitt um die 25K beträgt!

Die Sensoren der CPU sind auf EINE Temperatur kalibriert: Die Notabschalt-Temperatur! Alle anderen Werte weichen teils stark von der Realtemperatur ab!

Stell dir einen Punkt vor: Durch diesen Punkt kannst du unendlich viele Geraden legen, die stark unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben können: Senkrecht, Waagrecht, schräg,......
Der Punkt ist der Kalibrierpunkt der Sensoren. Bei dieser Temperatur zeigen alle Sensoren den (fast) gleichen Wert an! Je weiter man nun von dieser Temperatur (diesem Punkt) entfernt ist, desto unterschiedlicher sind die Punkte auf den anderen Geraden, ergo die angezeigten Temperaturen der anderen Sensoren. 

Abweichungen von 10K zur Realtemperatur sind da nicht selten. Kann sogar eher mehr sein! Somit ist es irrelevant, ob dein Sensor 45° anzeigt und meiner 65°! Wahrscheinlich liegt in beiden Fällen eine Realtemperatur von ca. 55° an!

Deshalb wird auch empfohlen, dass der Abstand der Max-Temperatur unter Last (Bsp. Prime) nicht kleiner als 20K unter der Abschalttemperatur (TJmax?) sein soll. Damit versucht man die Ungenauigkeit der Sensoren großteils zu kompensieren!
Im Idle-Fall sind die Abweichungen zur Realtemperatur noch gravierender! 

Wenn der TE keinen groben Einbaufehler gemacht hat, die WAkÜ entlüftet hat und die WLP ordentlich aufgetragen hat, sind wirklich nur die Werte der Sensoren schrottreif!

Das mit dem Staub ist auch so eine Sache. Dadurch wird das Wasser nicht mehr gekühlt, wodurch die Temperatur zwangsläufig steigt! Denke aber nicht, dass das bei einer neu eingebauten WAKÜ der Fall ist! Deshalb frage ich hier zum 3. Mal: Wie sind deine Wassertemperaturen unter Last? Nimm ein Fieberthermometer, ein Raumthermometer, wie auch immer und finde das raus!
Nur so kann man abklären, ob der Radi zu schwach ist! Alles andere ist pure Raterei!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Nana! Ein 240er Radi ist satt genug für jede CPU.

Der 3930K ist ein unglaublicher Hitzkopf. Allerdings liest CoreTemp andere Temps aus für die einzelnen physischen Kerne, als zum Beispiel das Tool von ASUS selbst. Installier das mal; is auf der MainboardCD.

Ich fahre einen vielleicht leistungsstärkeren CPU-Kühler und deutlich größeren Radi, aber habe auch zwischen 32°C und 40°C im idle mit abgeschalteten Energiesparmodi. Arctic Silver 5 habe ich genutzt. Hauchdünn verstrichen, anschließend Kühler druff und ohne Wasser eingeschaltet. Gewartet, bis im BIOS die Temp für die CPU zu hoch wurde und Rechner stromlos gemacht. Jetzt kann ich sicher sein, daß die WLP vernünftig mit dem Kühler verbacken ist. Anschließend Wasser rein, entlüften, ...

Hast Du mal geguckt, ob Du noch Luft im System hast? Passiert oft und Luft ist ein prima Isolator. Mehrmaliges Entlüften ist keine Schande! Ich habe jetzt noch 2 HD7970 mit in den Kühlkreislauf genommen, was natürlich einen weiteren Temperaturanstieg zur Folge hatte.

Die Einstellungen kannste Dir hier unten aus Sysprofile rausfischen. 24/7 läuft die CPU inzwischen XMP2133MHz, Rest Serie mit Stromspargedöhns. Die CPU hat so extrem viel Power, daß ich sie nur zum benchen höher Takte. 

Bei 5GHz und 1,45V wird in dem einen oder anderen CPU-Test auch mal 76°C erreicht (ausgelesen mit CoreTemp).

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## claas (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

bringt es was um der Staubbildung auf dem Radiator entgegenzuwirken einen Luftfilter draufzubasteln,
oder ist das einfach nur reine Geldverschwendung?


----------



## Timewarp2008 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



claas schrieb:


> bringt es was um der Staubbildung auf dem Radiator entgegenzuwirken einen Luftfilter draufzubasteln,
> oder ist das einfach nur reine Geldverschwendung?


 
Also du willst den Staubfilter direkt auf den Radi legen?
Ob der staub jetzt auf dem Radi direkt oder auf nem Filter liegt macht glaub ich keinen unterschied oder? Wenn der filter zu ist, kommt da auch keine Luft mehr durch  
Mehr sinn macht es da wohl wenn man alle eingänge am Gehäuse mit Filtern zubastelt.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Schwierig zu sagen. Natürlich ist es möglich regelmäßig seinen Radi auszublasen, zu staubsaugen, die Komponenten mit Druckluft zu behandeln... 

Ein Luftfilter auf Saugseite des Radis oder der Lüfter ist natürlich auch ein Luftwiderstand. Ein nicht unerheblicher. Die Lüfter müssen höhere Drehzahl machen, um dieselbe Kühlwirkung zu erzielen. Auch den Luftfilter muß man dann regelmäßig reinigen. Es gibt auch Lösungen aus dem Stoff, den man als Flusensieb im Trockner nutzt. Das ist prima Zeugs. Auch ne Nylonstrumpfhose von Muttern in hautfarben ist in Ordnung und hat prima Filterwirkung....

Es gibt auch Fertiglösungen, Drahtgeflechtfilter und feine Gitterstrukturen, die ne Menge Staub abhalten (aber eben nicht alles). Ich bevorzuge diese Lösung:

Radi im Boden des Gehäuses, Luftfilter (feine Gitterstruktur) unter dem Boden des Gehäuses, Lüfter über dem Radi im Gehäuse (durch Luftfilter und Radi saugend). 
Geldverschwendung ist es nicht, wenn man günstige Lösungen wählt.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ich halte die Temperaturen für realistisch.

Mit einem sehr ähnlichen Aufbau: MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240, Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos, 2x Scythe SlipStream Slim, EK-DCP 2.2, kein OC, Revoltec Thermal Grease WLP erreiche ich folgende Werte bei 23°C Raumtemperatur:

1630 U/min

Idle:
CPU: 34°C
Wasser: 29°C

Prime:
CPU: 59°C
Wasser: 40°C

900 U/min

Idle:
CPU: 35°C
Wasser: 30°C

Prime:
CPU: 62°C
Wasser: 43°C

Ich hab das System auch schon mit Prolimatech PK-1 betrieben, damit waren die Werte vielleicht maximal 2 oder 3°C (ich hab keine genauen Werte) besser.


----------



## streega (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Merkwürdig das hier keiner die eigentlichen Probleme der Ivy Bridge Prozessoren erwähnt ... aufgrund der sehr kleinen Strukturbreite ist die Abwärmeführung allgemein an einer "Schallmauer" angekommen. Daher sind selbst mit einer normalen Wasserkühlung kaum bessere Temperaturen als mit einem guten Luftkühler zu erzielen. Erst mit zusätzlicher Kühlung, z.B. Chiller, Trockeneis, LN2 etc. entwickelt die Ivy Serie bessere Temperaturwerte. Auch ein größerer Radi wird hier nur sehr wenig bringen .... Daher stufe ich deiner Prime Werte als normal ein.


----------



## steinschock (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

@streega
 Liegt daran das es Sandy E CPU  @ S.2011 sind.
Ivy ist S1155 und ein anderes Thema.


Superwip hat absolut recht das sind recht normale Werte.


In der Praxis ist das eh schwer zu beurteilen da spielt viel rein.
Zieht der Radi "kalt" Luft, wie ist die algemeine Belüftung ect.

Was auch viele verunsichert sind die Temps @ stock und/oder OC-Temp werte aus dem Forum ect.
Dabei ist zu beachten das die meisten CPU sich auch ohne oder mäßiger Vcore erhöhung weit OC lassen.

Also i.d.R der stock Vcore viel zu hoch ist, somit auch die Stock-Temps verhältnissmäßig hoch erscheinen.
Dabei Spielt auch die CPU eine Rolle manch werden halt 5°C wärmer als andere.


----------



## Aspireonline (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Erstmal danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten!!

Also hab die WLP gewechselt Temp um 1°C besser.
Den Radiator hab ich ausgeblasen, war aber nicht verstaubt.
In der Kühlung ist ca. 1 Liter Kühlwasser drin (DP Ultra von Aquacomputer)

Wassertemperatur werde ich jetzt dann gleich mal messen! Hab nur ein Fieberthermometer gefunden.

Hier ist mal ein Bild vom PC wie die Luftversorgung ist und der Wasserkreislauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter vom Radiator hab ich auch schon mal gedreht, Temperaturen stiegen um 5-8°C an.


----------



## mmayr (8. Mai 2012)

Oben rauslasen bringt höhere Temperaturen?


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ja, da warme Luft von innen angesaugt und durch den Radi nach außen gepresst wird.


----------



## wilsonmp (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Aaah, ein Colossus. Also falls es mal in Betracht gezogen wird, in meinem Colossus haben ohne Rumgebastel (bis auf HDD-Käfig herausnehmen) zwei 240er, ein 140er und ein 120er Platz. Vorn der 240er einblasend, unten der 140er einblasend und der zweite 240er oben (+120er oben hinten) ausblasend. Diese Kombo sollten zwei 5970er und ein 1090T kühlen (mit 1200 1/min Lüftern). Ist aber nicht optimal gewesen. Deswegen noch ein externer 1080er dazu. 
Nun werden zwei 7970er und besagter 3930K damit gekühlt. 

Die Werte des 3930K (non-OC) liegen im Idle bei ca. 31 bis 35°C, je nach Kern bei ca 22°C Raumtemperatur und ca. 27 °C Wasser. (die 7970er takten runter bzw. eine schaltet komplett weg).

Der Colossus-Tower ist nicht die beste Wahl für interne Lösungen. Sämtliche Lüfteröffnungen (unten und vorn) haben Filter davor und sind teilweise auch noch hinter Abdeckungen bzw. Türen. desweiteren sind die Seitenwände durch ihre Einbauten fast schon mit isolierender Wirkung. Ein richtiger Brutkasten. Meine Boardtemperaturen sind etwas erhöht durch den geringen Luftzug im Tower (bedingt durch Wakü). das ist alles Abwärme, welche die Radilüfter mit abführen bzw. nutzen müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



streega schrieb:


> Merkwürdig das hier keiner die eigentlichen Probleme der Ivy Bridge Prozessoren erwähnt ...


 Liegt daran, dass ein 3930K eine Sandy-Bridge-CPU ist


----------



## Aspireonline (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Also mit dem Fieberthermometer die Wassertemperatur zu messen funktioniert leider nicht. Kommt kein Messergebnis zumindest mit diesem Thermometer.

Zweiter versuch mit einem Bratthermometer scheiterte, weil die spitzten zu weit auseinander waren und ich in die Öffnung des AGB´s nicht hinein gekommen bin.

Hab mir jetzt einen Aquacomputer Temperatursensor bestellt. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich den am besten platziere. Am CPU Kühler oder???


----------



## steinschock (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Wurst wo.
Die Wassertemp ist überall recht gleich. +/-1°

Wichtig überhaupt ein anhaltspunkt zu haben ob das Wasser zu Warm wird.
Also ob Radis richtig belüftet sind.

Oder evtl der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt da Wassertemps ok sind.


----------



## Aroso666 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Servus
Ich hab mal ne Frage, ich seh keine Lüfter am Radi, deshalb geh ich mal  davon aus das die auf dem Radi, also zwischen dem Case und dem Radi  sitzen, die "drücken also die Luft durch den Radi. Richtig?? 
Ich hatte das am Anfang auch so, bis mir einer sagte das es besser ist  wenn die Lüfter durch den Radi saugen, weil: die Luft die aus dem Lüfter  kommt verwirbelt ist und es besser wäre wenn "ich sag mal so" die Luft  gerade durch den Radi gesaugt wird. 
Die Wassertemperatur die dir deine AS anzeigt ist eigentlich auch  ziemlich genau, hab auch mal extra Sensoren verbaut, um die Temps  abzulesen, hatte meinen Sensor damals unten an den AGB geklebt, mit so  einer Art Knete (Bostik Blu-Tack), waren fast die gleichen Temps wie die  As ausgegeben hat, war auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, weil das Wasser  aus dem AGB direkt von der As angesaugt wurde. 

Deine Temps werden also schon passen, vllt liegts auch wirklich nur  daran das die Fläche deiner CPU zu klein ist und dein Kühler die  Temperaturen nicht richtig aufnehmen kann um sie an das Wasser  abzugeben. 

Hab mal noch einen Test zu dem Alpha HF14 gefunden, siehe da: Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Pro

da schneidet der am schlechtesten ab von allen getesteten Kandidaten, was wohl auch ein Grund für deine hohen Temperaturen sein könnte.

grüssle Aroso


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aspireonline schrieb:


> Also mit dem Fieberthermometer die Wassertemperatur zu messen funktioniert leider nicht. Kommt kein Messergebnis zumindest mit diesem Thermometer.


Ist das Wasser zu warm oder zu kalt für das Thermometer?



Aroso666 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das am Anfang auch so, bis mir einer sagte das es besser ist  wenn die Lüfter durch den Radi saugen, weil: die Luft die aus dem Lüfter  kommt verwirbelt ist und es besser wäre wenn "ich sag mal so" die Luft  gerade durch den Radi gesaugt wird.


So viel macht das nicht aus.



Aroso666 schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur die dir deine AS anzeigt ist eigentlich auch  ziemlich genau, [...]


Allgemein ist sie meist etwas zu hoch.



Aroso666 schrieb:


> da schneidet der am schlechtesten ab von allen getesteten Kandidaten, was wohl auch ein Grund für deine hohen Temperaturen sein könnte.


 Yellowstone  ≠ Livingstone


----------



## Aroso666 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Yellowstone  ≠ Livingstone


Dann sieht man es hier eben doch deutlicher, knapp 4K, guckst du:Test: Hardwaremax Wasserkühler-Roundup 2011 - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - hardwaremax.net

Also 4 k find ich persönlich viel, Milchmädchen-Rechnung: TE hat 40° im Idle minus die 4° mit Kryos xt minus 1°-2° Lüfter auf saugen am Radi macht dann Idle35° und das klingt doch besser als 40°.


----------



## Aspireonline (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ja das ist richtig die Lüfter pressen die Luft durch den Radi. hatte sie schon mal saugend verbaut war kein unterschied fest zu stellen.
Werde diese aber nochmal umbauen ob doch eine andere Temperatur dabei herauskommt.

Radiator und das ganze System sollte gut entlüftet sein zumindest hab ich ihn einen halbe Stunde gedreht und gewackelt bis die ganze Luft raus war, dann erst festgeschraubt.

Wie oben schon geschrieben verwende ich momentan einen Yellowstone, aber danke für den Test kannte ich noch nicht!

Ich kann leider nicht sagen warum das Fieberthermometer nicht funzt, denke das Wasser ist zu kalt. 
Mein Frauchen bringt mir heute einen neuen aus dem KKH mit mal schauen ob der funktioniert.


----------



## Aroso666 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Wenn dein Thermometer nichts anzeigt ist es doch dann so, daß deine Wassertemperatur unter 34° liegt, weil so ein Thermometer zeigt doch glaube ich erst ab 34° an oder ab 30°, keine Ahnung.
Dann wird vllt doch nicht genug Wärme  vom CPU Kühler abgenommen, und die AS zeigt schon die richtige Temperatur an. 
Was hast du für eine WLP benutzt, ich selber hatte ne MX2, weiss den restlichen Namen nicht mehr, hab auch alle Test damals gegoogelt. 

grüssle Aroso


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aroso666 schrieb:


> Also 4 k find ich persönlich viel, Milchmädchen-Rechnung: TE hat 40° im Idle minus die 4° mit Kryos xt minus 1°-2° Lüfter auf saugen am Radi macht dann Idle35° und das klingt doch besser als 40°.


 4K sind es wenn überhaupt (bei anderen Tests fällt es afaik knapper aus) nur bei so viel Abwärme. Im idle sind es wohl <1K.
Das Drehen der Lüfter fällt auch bei niedrigen Wassertemps in die Messgenauigkeit.


----------



## Aroso666 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

@ UTER, Kryos HF nicht gleich Kryos XT!!   tsss tsss, wenn du nur die Leuts im Forum verbessern willst, dein Ding, Was hast DU für Vorschläge??

WLP ist diese hier gewesen: http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Cooling-MX-2-Wärmeleitpaste-Gramm/dp/B000WU2LXC

grüssle Aroso


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Der XT liegt zwischen dem HF und dem Delrin (näher beim HF). Allgemein unterscheiden sie sich nur durch den Deckel, die Leistung rechtfertigt den Aufpreis vom Delrin zu den anderen Versionen nicht.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will sicher nicht deine Aussagen schlecht machen o.ä., aber die Aussage, dass der der TE durch einen Kryos im ilde 4K weniger hätte, wär nur möglich, wenn an dem Alphacool etwas schlecht wär oder die Form der Bodenplatte des Kryos besser zu dem (dann vermutlich konkaven) Heatspreader passen würde.

Ich würde mich, nach dem Prüfen der Montage und der Wassertemperatur, mit den angezeigen Werten abfinden.


----------



## Aroso666 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Wie soll ich es sagen, ich glaub auch das mit dem AlphaCool etwas nicht stimmt, ich hab zwar kein Ivy, aber 40° im Idle klingt einfach doof. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das die As im Normalfall, also wenn an der Elektrik nichts kaputt ist, die Temperatur des Kühlmittels ziemlich genau anzeigt, und wenn die Temp vom Wasser bei ca 24° liegt muss etwas am CPU Kühler was nicht stimmen. rund 15° Unterschied zwischen Wassertemp und CPU Temp ist zu fett. 

Ich habe ein 2700k @4,2GHz ( über Sinn oder Unsinn zu 2600K nicht diskutieren), wassergekühlt mit Kryos HF, GTX 680 Wassergekühlt mit Aquafix, Pumpe AS Ultra und Radi MoRa3 mit 4xSilverstone 180. 

Temps:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie man unschwer sehen kann, Gross- Zocker, also BF3, Crysis2, Cod,.... und da wird das Wasser nicht wärmer als 38° CPU ca 50° und GraKa  so um die 40°.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüssle Aroso


----------



## mmayr (9. Mai 2012)

Aroso666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich es sagen, ich glaub auch das mit dem AlphaCool etwas nicht stimmt, ich hab zwar kein Ivy, aber 40° im Idle klingt einfach doof. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das die As im Normalfall, also wenn an der Elektrik nichts kaputt ist, die Temperatur des Kühlmittels ziemlich genau anzeigt, und wenn die Temp vom Wasser bei ca 24° liegt muss etwas am CPU Kühler was nicht stimmen. rund 15° Unterschied zwischen Wassertemp und CPU Temp ist zu fett.
> 
> Ich habe ein 2700k @4,2GHz ( über Sinn oder Unsinn zu 2600K nicht diskutieren), wassergekühlt mit Kryos HF, GTX 680 Wassergekühlt mit Aquafix, Pumpe AS Ultra und Radi MoRa3 mit 4xSilverstone 180.
> 
> ...



Eher stimmen deine Werte nicht! Lest bitte mal die vorigen Posts bevor ihr hier schreibt! Ich bin's Leid, immer alles Xmal zu schreiben!

Idle Temps sagen rein GAR NICHTS aus! Ein Unterschied von Wasser und CPU Cores unter 20 Grad ist unrealistisch!


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



mmayr schrieb:


> Eher stimmen deine Werte nicht! Lest bitte mal die vorigen Posts bevor ihr hier schreibt! Ich bin's Leid, immer alles Xmal zu schreiben!
> 
> Idle Temps sagen rein GAR NICHTS aus! Ein Unterschied von Wasser und CPU Cores unter 20 Grad ist unrealistisch!


 
Mora is recht viel Fäche aber wie schon mmayr sagt, idle Wert sind extrem ungenau und auch Last-Wert sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Man kann dann sagen in welcher Range sich - CPU X bewegt, (TJ) aber das wars.
Ist die selbe Diskussion wie mit den am anfangs gelaubten X6er Temperatursensoren. Viele posteten dann stolz ihr 29 Grad LastTemp bei ~ 20 Grad Raumtep und schwörten auf die super Kühlung die Sie verbaut haben 
Allein wenn man sieht,dass ein Temperaturwert recht nahe an der Umgebungtemperatur liegt/oder unterhalb ist, sollt man schon alles hinterfragn  ^^


----------



## Aroso666 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Upps, das heisst ja dann das DU nicht mal den Bilder die ich gepostet habe glaubst, richrig. Ich find jetzt wird es langsam COPMUTERBLÖÖÖÖÖD. Also meine Werte stimmen nicht???, wahrscheinlich liegt das auch noch am Höhenunterschied, der TE wohnt einfach zu tief, gesehen vom NN über Meeeershöhe oder was?  Hallo Öschi, kein Problem ich wohne in Aalen, Deutschland ca 360m ü NN.
und für den ÖSCHI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal alles auf extrem , warte mal auf dein Ergebnis, gibts in diesem Forum sogar einen eigenen Threat, wer lesen kann ist KLAR im Vorteil.

approbos; 
das Ganze hat ja auch viel mit dieser Frage zu schaffen, sind in diesem Forum alle auf (sry) Schwanzvergleich aus, dann war das hiermit mein letzter POST!


----------



## mmayr (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aroso666 schrieb:


> Upps, das heisst ja dann das DU nicht mal den Bilder die ich gepostet habe glaubst, richrig. Ich find jetzt wird es langsam COPMUTERBLÖÖÖÖÖD. Also meine Werte stimmen nicht???, wahrscheinlich liegt das auch noch am Höhenunterschied, der TE wohnt einfach zu tief, gesehen vom NN über Meeeershöhe oder was? Hallo Öschi, kein Problem ich wohne in Aalen, Deutschland ca 360m ü NN.
> und für den ÖSCHI
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist das auf dem Foto deine Tochter? Gratuliere zu diesem Mädchen! Mein Kleiner ist gerade mal 2,5 Jahre alt, aber auch ein super Junge!

So, jetzt reden wir mal Klartext:
Ich habe nie an der Aufrichtigkeit deiner Aussagen gezweifelt! Nichts läge mir ferner, als dich als "Lügner" zu betiteln!
Ich meinte lediglich, dass die Sensoren an sich sehr ungenaue Werte angeben! Deine geposteten 45-50° können in der Realität (also Absoluttemperatur) weit höher sein! Es ist auch nicht Funktion der Sensoren, reale Temperaturen auszugeben! Du kannst mir hier noch so viele Bildchen posten, deine Programme zeigen das an, was die Sensoren ihnen liefern! Wenn die Sensoren Schrott liefern, stimmen auch die von der Software ausgelesenen Temperaturen nicht! Logo?

Da kann auch dein Mora nichts reißen! Der Mora kühler das Wasser (im Idealfall einige Grad über Zimmertemperatur). Wasser und CPU-Cores unterscheiden sich in der Regel um ca. 20 - 25°(ohne OC)! Mit OC wirds noch mehr: Test: Hardwaremax Wasserkühler-Roundup 2011 - Testergebnisse - hardwaremax.net

So, jetzt rechne mal nach, und verrate mir dann deine Zimmertemperatur! Mfg mmayr


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

@Aroso666: Kannst du eventuell das 5te Bild was du gepostet hast nochmal machen? Aber bitte vorher die Uhr die vor der Pinnwand steht wegstellen.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

@Aroso: Vieleicht solltest du dich auf die Aussagen derjenigen verlassen, die wissen wovon sie sprechen. Das du selbst nicht zu diesen gehörst ist anhand deiner Postings relativ schnell klar.

Die von dir geposteten Temperaturen können doch garnicht der Realität entsprechen. Überleg doch mal selbst: 38° Wassertemperatur und 40° GPU-Temperatur? Passt das zusammen? Nein!
Es sollte sich langsam herumgesprochen haben, dass die ausgelesenen Temperaturen nur sehr grobe Richtwerte sind, aber keinesfalls als absolut gültige Temperaturen angesehen werden können.


Die vom TE geposteten Temperaturen sind im Übrigen garnicht mal so wirklich ungewöhnlich. Ich selbst habe auch einen 3930K, einen Kryos XT und eine Wassertemp um die 27°C. @stock und Last erreichen die Cores meiner CPU auch fast 60°C (entspricht einer Delta T Wasser-Core von ~30K). Übertaktet auf 4,5GHz bei 1,30V steigt der Temp.-Unterschied auf ~35K (Knappe 65°C Core-Temp).


----------



## Aspireonline (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Auch mit dem zweiten Fieberthermometer keine Messdaten.
Denke die fangen erst bei 35° an zu messen.

Heute sollte der Temperaturfühler kommen werde ihn gleich einbauen.
Bin zufällig an einen gebrauchten Kryos HF gestoßen beim Hardwaredealer meines Vertrauens für 30€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen 
Mal schauen ob es besser wird.

Was wäre denn realistisch von der Wassertemperatur her gesehen? Nur um einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Mai 2012)

Du kannst doch einfach testen ob der die richtige Temp anzeigt. Lüfter aus machen und so lange heizen lassen bis dein Fiebertermometer was anzeigt und den Wert mit deinen Tempfühlerwert vergleichen. Wenn der nicht gleich 10 Grad verkehrt anzeigt kannst davon ausgehen das der Wert ungefähr genauso genau ist im niedrigeren Bereich.


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ein billiges Aquarientermomerter reicht.

Je nach Last, Radifläche und Außentemps ist das Wasser zw. 10-15° Wärmer wie Raumtemp.

Mit nem Mora ect. sind auch + 5° mölich.


----------



## Malkolm (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Je nach Last, Radifläche und Außentemps ist das Wasser zw. 10-15° Wärmer wie Raumtemp.


 Was haben die Außentemperaturen damit zu tun?


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ich hätte 2x Raumtemp schreiben sollen,
hab das momentan gleich gesetzt.

Es soll ja Zeiten geben wo das variert


----------



## Aspireonline (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Also nach dem die Umbauarbeiten (fast) abgeschlossen sind ergeben sich folgende Werte:

Asus Suite: Wassertemp Idle: 33° Last: 39°
                CPU Temp Idle: 28° Last: 51°
                MB Temp Idle: 29° Last 35°
                PCH Temp Idle: 34° Last 41°

Real Temp: CPU Temp Idle: 32° Last: 55°


Gibt es sonst noch ein Programm mit der man die *Optional Sensoren* auslesen kann?

Weil diese Asus Suite kackt manchmal ab und macht den PC merklich langsamer beim Start.


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Was haben die Außentemperaturen damit zu tun?



naja wenn man das genau nimmt hatts schon was damit zu tun.im winter wenns draußen kalt ist heize ich mein zimmer (fenster meistens zu ) und komme da schon mal auf 22+ grad.wenns draussen dann wärmer wird ( fenster immer offen )ist die heizung aus und in meinem zimmer hatts halt unter 20 grad.das sind locker mal 5 grad unterschied und das merke ich an den wassertemps.....zumindest in meinem system.
und wenn im hochsommer deine wassertemps nicht steigen wohnst du entweder in einer höhle oder du hast nen chiller rumstehen..............


edit:  ich behaupte mal die außentemperaturen bestimmen sogar maßgeblich unser ganzes leben.................


----------



## mmayr (12. Mai 2012)

Bei fast 40 Grad Wassertemperatur kannst du über einen größeren Radi nachdenken!
Was hast du jetzt konkret umgebaut?


----------



## Malkolm (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Ich behaupte mal steif und fest, dass die Außentemperaturen *keinen* Einfluss auf den Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Raumluft haben.
Wäre auch irgendwie spooky.


----------



## Elvis3000 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

bei einer ausreichend dimensionierten wakü verschieben sich wasser/luft temps  nur nach oben das stimmt schon,aber ich meinte ja eigentlich eine grundsätzliche beeinflussung.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aspireonline schrieb:


> Asus Suite: Wassertemp Idle: 33° Last: 39°



Interner Pumpensensor oder ein externer zb 10K Wiederstand ?



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal steif und fest, dass die Außentemperaturen *keinen* Einfluss auf den Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Raumluft haben.
> Wäre auch irgendwie spooky.


 
Bis du dir da wirklich sicher? Wenn ich eine höhere Außentemperatur habe muss auch das Wasser wärmer sein! Ein Radiator X hat nur eine bestimmte Kühlleistung.Wenn die Umgebungstluft wärmer ist, kann diese ja auch nur in einem Rahmen die DELAT Wassertemperatur senken.

Zb im Winter habe ich den 360er @ 500rpm laufen lassen und da hatte ich eine Raumtemperatur von ~ 18 -19 Grad, das Wasser hatte damals nie mehr als 25 - bis max 28 Grad.
Jetzt wo man draußen stolze 32 Grad hat (hatte) ist meine Zimmertemperatur auf ~ 26 Grad geklettert, im Idel bewege ich mich fast immer im 28 - 29 Grad Bereich
Mein: Lüfiwerte - RPM:
200er rennt jetzt auf 600Rpm
140er 900rpm 
360er auf 750rpm 

Unter Last zb in BF3 steigt,das Wasser auf ~ 32 Grad an  Im Winter waren es locker 2 bis 4 Grad weniger


----------



## Aspireonline (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Das ist der hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160

Sind diese Temperaturen realistisch?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aspireonline schrieb:


> Asus Suite: Wassertemp *Idle: 33°* Last: 39°
> CPU Temp *Idle: 28°* Last: 51°


 Überleg mal, kann das sein? 
Wer soll hier eigentlich wen Kühlen?


----------



## Aspireonline (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Oh hab was vertauscht!

das sollte eigentlich so heißen: Wasser Idle: 28°
                                          CPU Idle 33°


----------



## Uter (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal steif und fest, dass die Außentemperaturen *keinen* Einfluss auf den Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Raumluft haben.
> Wäre auch irgendwie spooky.


 Sie hat einen minimalen Einfluss, aber der ist so gering, dass er in praktisch jedem Test vernachlässigt wird.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bis du dir da wirklich sicher! Wenn ich eine höhere Außentemperatur habe muss auch das Wasser wärmer sein! Ein Radiator X hat nur eine bestimmte Kühlleistung.Wenn die Umgebungstluft wärmer ist kann dieser ja auch nur in eine rahmen die DELAT Wassertemp senken.


 Malkolm spricht eben von dem Delta, das nahezu gleich bleibt. Wenn man ein Delta von 10K hat, dann ist das Wasser bei 20°C Raumtemp 30°C warm, bei 30°C Raumtemp 40°C usw.
Allgemein fände ich es gut, wenn du dich etwas verständlicher ausdrücken würdest. Z.B. ein "?" an der richtigen Stelle kann für die Verständlichkeit wahre Wunder wirken.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Uter schrieb:


> Malkolm spricht eben von dem Delta, das nahezu gleich bleibt. Wenn man ein Delta von 10K hat, dann ist das Wasser bei 20°C Raumtemp 30°C warm, bei 30°C Raumtemp 40°C usw.
> Allgemein fände ich es gut, wenn du dich etwas verständlicher ausdrücken würdest. Z.B. ein "?" an der richtigen Stelle kann für die Verständlichkeit wahre Wunder wirken.


 
Ahh so hat er das gemeint ^^ - war für mich nicht gerade "verständlich"....
Zur Schreibweise/Ausdruck habe es korrekturgelesn und die Satzzeichen diesmal richtig verwendet   "MEA CULPA"

EDIT: Das Delta macht den vorigen Post(@Malkolm) um Welten sinnvoller....


----------



## Aroso666 (13. Mai 2012)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @Aroso666: Kannst du eventuell das 5te Bild was du gepostet hast nochmal machen? Aber bitte vorher die Uhr die vor der Pinnwand steht wegstellen.




du notgeile Sauerei, das ist mal nur ein Thermometer, und der Rest ist fickkkkktiv, aber nicht du!!



Malkolm schrieb:


> @Aroso: Vieleicht solltest du dich auf die Aussagen derjenigen verlassen, die wissen wovon sie sprechen. Das du selbst nicht zu diesen gehörst ist anhand deiner Postings relativ schnell klar.
> 
> Die von dir geposteten Temperaturen können doch garnicht der Realität entsprechen. Überleg doch mal selbst: 38° Wassertemperatur und 40° GPU-Temperatur? Passt das zusammen? Nein!
> Es sollte sich langsam herumgesprochen haben, dass die ausgelesenen Temperaturen nur sehr grobe Richtwerte sind, aber keinesfalls als absolut gültige Temperaturen angesehen werden können.
> ...



Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich hab echt "Probleme" , meine GTX680 ist def. kühler als meine CPU, ok soweit, ausserdem hab ich gesagt das die Wassertemperatur meisstens um die 5-6 Grad über meiner Raumtemp ist, und nun häng ich ich noch an, das die max Kern temp im Idle 6° höher ist als meine Wassertemperatur, ok, ( Raum temp ca 23°) wobei ich sagen muss ich hab ein Baumarkt Regal umgebaut, mein MoRa3 ist auf Bodenhöhe und der Rechner steht auf Tischhöhe, und das macht schon mal 2° aus , ich habs getestet. sind schon mal 1-2° Unterschied zwischen 5cm Bodenhöhe und 100cm Tischhöhe. Über Last Temp lässt es sich eh streiten, zb Prime, hab ich wohl Glück mit meiner CPU, @4,8GHz und Prime ca 2,5 Stunden, "Zero" Error max 55°, wenn ich aber Heaven 1-2 Stunden laufen lasse max50°, Grüssle an Nvidia, nice GPU, so wer will es jetzt noch mit mir auf nehmen. kann Bilder MIT datum liefern, gibts sogar in diesem Forum 

jetzt ist das aber nicht wirklich des Thema´s. richtig da ging es immer noch um 40° vom TE

und wir können über die Unsinnigkeit einer Safari -Tour in Egypt diskutieren, meine Temps sind alleine mein Thema, genau wie meine Pin Fotos( ist übrigens meine Schwester, da wisst ihr wie ich aus sehe,[adonis,lol] bin vor ihr geboren)
Also vllt können wir wieder helfen,alle zusammen !!! Hallo Forum!!
Ich könnte mir jetzt ala UTER vorstellen das der Alphane ne Macke hat, wenn das wegen Geldmangel nicht zu testenist biete ich hiermit "offizell" meine Hilfe an, PN an mir reicht, sicher! versprochen ich spendier einen cuplex HF

erwarte aber ein Kommentar VomTE

so, grüssle Aroso!!
 und nun kommentare bitte

Grüssle


----------



## Aspireonline (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Danke Aroso666 für dein Angebot!!

Aber ich bin zufällig an einen gebrauchten Kryos HF rangekommen und die Temperaturen haben sich deutlich verbessert.

Wasser Idle: 28° Last 39°
Cpu Idle: 33° Last 51° 

Keine Ahnung ob man diese Temp´s ernst nehmen sollte auf jeden sehen sie schon mal um einiges besser aus wie zuvor. 
Such noch ein Programm der mir die Optionalen Temperatursensoren auslesen kann! Bitte nicht die Asus Suite vorschlagen das teil kackt ständig ab.

An *Aroso666:* Du wolltest von mir noch ein Kommentar: Deine Schwester sieht echt gut aus!!!

Noch eine andere Frage hat jemand von euch eine Aquastream XT Standard auf Ultra umgebaut? Was wird da genau gemacht die Platine gewechselt und sonst noch?


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Du gibst nur einen Code ein und hast die Ultra freigeschalten 
Da brauchst du nix umbauen.


----------



## Alex89 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



Aspireonline schrieb:


> Danke Aroso666 für dein Angebot!!
> 
> Aber ich bin zufällig an einen gebrauchten Kryos HF rangekommen und die Temperaturen haben sich deutlich verbessert.
> 
> ...



Zum Temperatursensoren auslesen: habe das ASUS Rampage Extreme So 775 welches auch 3 weitere Anschlüsse für Sensoren bietet... habe diese angeschlossen und lese sie mit AIDA64 Extreme Edition aus 
Das Programm kostet zwar etwas aber liest dir ALLES aus und du kannst damit auch deinen kompletten Rechner fast genauso gut auslasten wie mit Prime95 + Furmark 

Zum HF14 Yellowstone: hab den HF14 Livingstone und bin eig ganz zufrieden  C2Q 9550 E0 auf 4GHz (500*8) und FusionBlock von EK kühlt Mainboard mit 
Temps @ 20°C 
Idle Wasser 25 CPU 31
Last Wasser 29 CPU 50
1x 240er Radi mit Lüfter auf 7V und 1x 280er Radi mit Lüfter auf 7V

MfG Alex


----------



## Ceroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Mein 3930k lauft auf 4,2GH hatte schon Angst das 50°C zu warm sind für die CPU.
Habe nur 2 Single Radis drin.


----------



## Teasy69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

hallo misch mich ja nur ungern ein . habe auf meinen CPU einen Corsair H 100 sitzen und habe unter volllast eine Temperatur von 31 °C










Intel i7 3930K , OCZ Agility 3 120 GB, Gainward GTX 680 , Corsair Vengecance 4*8 GB , Asus Rampage IV Extreme , Cosair Professinal Series Gold AX1200 , Corsair H100 , WD 1002FAEX


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Mai 2012)

Teasy69 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo misch mich ja nur ungern ein . habe auf meinen CPU einen Corsair H 100 sitzen und habe unter volllast eine Temperatur von 31 °C
> 
> Intel i7 3930K , OCZ Agility 3 120 GB, Gainward GTX 680 , Corsair Vengecance 4*8 GB , Asus Rampage IV Extreme , Cosair Professinal Series Gold AX1200 , Corsair H100 , WD 1002FAEX


Mit was liest du aus?
Ist das die CPU oder Wassertemp?
31° C CPU Temperatur unter Vollast ist sehr sehr unrealistisch...


----------



## StefanKFG (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



			
				;4219157 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit was liest du aus?
> Ist das die CPU oder Wassertemp?
> 31° C CPU Temperatur unter Vollast ist sehr sehr unrealistisch...



Vielleicht sitzt er ja in einer nicht temperierten Wetterstation in der Arktis


----------



## steinschock (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



			
				;4219157 schrieb:
			
		

> 31° C CPU Temperatur unter Vollast ist sehr sehr unrealistisch...


 

Ich glaub du hast noch 2x _*sehr*_ vergessen


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Wieder ein schönes Beispiel für die Serienstreuung der integrierten Tempsensoren! Solche extremen Ausreißer wie bei Teasy69 sind zwar selten, aber eben auch nicht so selten, dass man ihnen nie begegnet, wie man hier sieht. Sein Exemplar liegt, sofern der Wert wirklich unter Volllast im stationären Zustand ausgelesen wurde, irgendwo ganz weit in den Außenbereichen der Glockenkurve. Wer solche Werte für bare Münze nimmt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Das hat selbstverständlich nichts mit den realen Temps zu tun, sondern zeigt lediglich ein weiteres mal, dass gegen das grundlegende Problem der unmöglichen Sensorkalibirierung bei DIE-internen Sensoren seitens der Hersteller nach wie vor kein Kraut gewachsen ist. In der Annahme, dass die Antarktis-Theorie nicht stimmt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die CPU vermutlich über 20K heißer als der Anzeigewert ist. Das wäre dann ungefähr der mittlere Bereich der Glockenkurve in dem sich die Mehrzahl aller Exemplare befindet und der im Regelfall nicht ganz so weit von der realen Temperatur entfernt liegt. 

@Teasy69: Da hast du in der CPU-Lotterie ein ziemliche Niete gezogen, was die Sensorik angeht. Dein Exemplar liegt wirklich jenseits von gut uns böse, wenn du unter Vollast 31°C auslesen kannst. So etwas kann man nicht mal mehr als groben Anhaltspunkt für die realen Temperaturen verwenden.


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Teasy69: Da hast du in der CPU-Lotterie ein ziemliche Niete gezogen, was die Sensorik angeht. Dein Exemplar liegt wirklich jenseits von gut uns böse, wenn du unter Vollast 31°C auslesen kannst. So etwas kann man nicht mal mehr als groben Anhaltspunkt für die realen Temperaturen verwenden.


 
Jeder der nen AMD X6er hat, hat folglich auch eine NIETE auf CoreTemps bezogen


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Da sind halt alle Exemplare diesbezüglich nicht zu gebrauchen. Letztendlich ist´s es aber völlig egal ob Intel oder AMD bzw. welche Baureihe, denn man kann schleicht nicht wissen ob man ein Exemplar erwischt hat was einigermaßen realistische Temps ausgibt oder nicht. Man muss sich einfach draüber bewusst sein, wie weit entfernt von der Realität solche ausgelesenen Werte liegen können und die dementsprechend nicht ernst nehmen. Wer ne richtige Wakü hat, kann immerhin die Wassertemp messen. Das schon ein wesentlich zuverlässigere Hinweis darauf, ob die Kühlung gut funktioniert oder nicht. Wie heiß die CPU aber wirklich wird, kann man nicht messen.


----------



## Superwip (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

Bessere (besser kalibrierte) integrierte Temperatursensoren wären schon mal was, vor allem auch, weil auch der Turbo Modus von ihren Werten abhängig ist


----------



## Superior1337 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Intel Core i7 3930K mit Wakü zu warm?*

40° im idel sind recht viel und 65 unter last auch

ich habe meinen 3930k auf 5ghz laufen@h2o bei 1,46v im kühlkreis sind eine gtx titan die auf 1300mhz im turbo rennt und das rive hängt auch im kreislauf das kühle ich mit einem 480er radi push/pull cpu max last +gpu last 74°C idel sinds maximal 32°C aufem wärmsten core die andren cores liegen bei 25-30°C


----------

